# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  [thắc mắc] vì sao laptop lại không thể nhận dạng được wifi

## seosgnl001

ví dụ: khu vực xung quanh tôi có 10 trạm phát sóng wifi a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,k
lúc trước laptop của tôi luôn nhìn thấy cả 10 loại sóng do các trạm wifi phát ra, tôi xin pass wifi e và kết nối được đến chúng, có tín hiệu internet

sau vài ngày thì đột nhiên laptop của tôi không nhìn thấy được wifi e để kết nối, các loại wifi khác vẫn nhìn thấy bình thường

tôi đã thử cài lại driver nhưng laptop vẫn không nhìn thấy được wifi e đó. tôi cũng đã thử kết nối với các wifi khác khi có mật khẩu, vẫn rất bình thường. oái ăm nhất là laptop của người khác vẫn nhìn thấy wifi đó và kết nối bình thường nhưng laptop của tôi thì cứ như không biết được sự tồn tại của wifi đó.

tôi có hỏi 1 số người, có người bảo là do dhcp pool đã hết ip để cấp cho máy của tôi, nhưng thật sự không phải điều đó vì tôi đã mượn 1 cái laptop khác để thử thì nó vẫn nhìn ra và kết nối bình thường

tôi vẫn không hiểu tại sao laptop của tôi nó lại không biết được sự tồn tại của wifi e

laptop của tôi dùng là asus p550la, dùng windows 8.1, cài driver mạng đầy đủ, có điều không thể mở được ứng dụng phát wifi của windows(vì vào tìm không có)
mong mọi người giúp đỡ
một số lỗi gặp phải khi sử dụng

----------


## maukimtan

*trả lời: [thắc mắc] vì sao laptop lại không thể nhận dạng được wifi*

vấn đề ở đây là do cục wifi đó bạn ạ chứ ko phải do laptop bạn đâu
theo kinh nghiệm của mình có thể wifi đó đã ẩn với laptop của bạn do chủ nhà hay kỹ thuật ẩn đi
họ ẩn theo địa chỉ mac lên máy bạn không dò được, địa chỉ mac là địa chỉ duy nhất
mỗi laptop chỉ có 1 địa chỉ mac lên điều này là rất có thể
giải quyết vấn đề này chỉ có thể là reset lại cái wifi e đó là đc 100% bạn nhé

----------


## phuongnam

theo như bạn nói thì chủ wifi đã chặn địa chỉ mac của máy bạn.

----------

